# Lekarze > Forum okulistyczne >  Czerwone oczy - Ja i dziadek. Zawsze. Prosze o pomoc

## gruszka8714

Witam serdecznie.
Mam 18 lat i od kiedy pamietam mialem czerwone oczy. Mój dziadek również ma ten problem. Białka w moich oczach nei są białe tylko lekko kremowe a na nich znajduje się cała siatka czerwonych żyłek. Niezależnie od tego ile czasu śpię to i tak po przebudzeniu, po otwarciu oczu czuje pieczenie.. Byłem u okulisty bardzo dobrego podobno i stwierdzil ze mogą to byc jakies drobnoustroje. Przepisal mi floxal i Trobadex naprzemiennie z zmniejszającym dawkowaniem dla tego drugiego. wygladalo to tak. 4xfloxal 4xtrobadex (pierwszy tydzien) 4x floxal 3x trobadex (2 tydzien) 4x floxal 2x trobadex do konca. Do tego jakies silne tabletki 20szt. ktore bralem codziennie i musialem brac jeszcze osłonowe. Problem nie przeszedl... Gdy wyjde na dwor rowniez bardzo łzawią mi oczy. Rano po przebudzeniu są zaropiałe ale nie w jakims nadmiernym stopniu bo moglbym podejzewac zapalenie spojowek. Do tego boli mnie głowa pewnie od tego bólu oczu.. Nie wiem co o tym wszystkim myslec... Prosze o jakies rady. Dostep do lekarza mam mierny dlatego zwracam sie z ogromną prośbą właśnie do Państwa. Pozdrawiam serdecznie. Jesli jest potrzeba wstawie zdj moich oczu na jakis serwer. Pozdrawiam serdecznie i na prawde czekam w nadziei na pomoc.

----------


## gruszka8714

Dodam kilka zdj:
http://imageshack.us/g/99/zdjcie0545ig.jpg/

----------

